# FreeBSD 8.2 stable and raidz



## fred974 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello eveyone,

I have a HP DL385 Dual Opteron 2.6GHZ 4GB ram with 4 x 36.4GB scsi HDD. Could anyone explain me how to intstall FreeBSD 8.2 stable relase using ZFS. I don't know if I have to set the dist as raid 0 from the bios to make it one disk of 146Gb and then install FreeBSD? If anyboby has a tutorial, I'm happy to read it. I already foung a good tutorial at http://www.umask.nl/?p=237 but it doesn't cover raidz.

Many thank in advance.

Fred


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2012)

Install using FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE, use csup(1) to update your sources to -STABLE and rebuild world with the new sources.

If you want to use the RAID functionality of ZFS set your BIOS to use each disk independently. Don't use any RAID settings in the BIOS.

This should give you enough pointers: http://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFS


----------



## fred974 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for the link. Is it possible to have several qjails when using zfs?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't know about qjail but a 'standard' jail runs fine on ZFS. It'll even make life a little easier.


----------



## fred974 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, thank you for the QUICK update. I'll try to take it from there.


----------

